# Caesarean



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Hello Peter

I am very lucky enough to be 37 weeks pregnant following IVF/ICSI treatment. I developed polyhydramnious at 30 weeks, and whilst the excess fluid has now decreased it has been suggested by my hospital that I have an elective caesarean due to the fact that I'm carrying a very large baby, my age of 39, and that it is a very precious IVF baby!

As my partner and I have frozen sperm in storage I just wanted to ask whether there are any risks involved with regard to future embryo implantation if we were to embark on any further attempts at IVF/ICSI, if my uterus will have scar tissue from a caesarean this time round. 

Thank you for your help

Jools


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Jools said:


> Please see my comments in your text:
> 
> Hello Peter
> 
> ...


----------



## Jools (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you very much for your reply which has reassured me.

I will check out the link you mentioned about stem cell storage.

Kind regards 
Jools


----------

